# Chain steering wheels



## Gimpy~Limp (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm trying to decide wether i'll be better off buying one from somewhere and welding it that onto my existing wheel so it fits or welding it all from scratch (from a length of chain), quick photoshoop:


















is it hard to weld from scratch? anyone have one I can modify to fit?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

why don't you just buy the complete chain steering wheel and get an adapter and put it on? i don't understand why you'd go through all the hassle to weld one up, plus one you buy will probably end up looking much better!


----------



## lowrider64yo (Dec 2, 2004)

i got one of those bro uffin: uffin:


----------



## Gimpy~Limp (Feb 12, 2005)

cool, got any decent pics of it?trying to decide wether I want it or not aswell (can't seem to find any good photos of them anywhere.

i'll modify one from soemthing else to fit seems like the best idea in that case


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

here are a couple of snaps of my ride for you....


----------



## Gimpy~Limp (Feb 12, 2005)

haha luv it, bet it's a bitch to steer? soemthing so big and such a small steerign wheel.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gimpy~Limp_@Feb 14 2005, 04:49 PM
> *haha luv it, bet it's a bitch to steer? soemthing so big and such a small steerign wheel.
> [snapback]2724709[/snapback]​*


not reallly...its called power steering.....making a comlete 3 point u-turn is just a lil comlicated....its not that bad though...


----------



## Cream$$$ (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice  

I take it whoever sells these provides adapters to convert to any car??

Links to sites who sell these would be great!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Grant sells chain steering wheels (as well as a bunch of other steering wheels) and adapters. Grant Steering Wheels


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

.....


how are these people so clueless.....



"modify one ot fit on my current wheel"


i havent never even heard of that shit!


----------



## Gimpy~Limp (Feb 12, 2005)

why? look at my steering wheel in the top pic - the spokes of it, that would take an hour to weld to the back of the spokes of my wheel!!

ain't brain surgery clart, think about it

tell you what, find me one "made" for an opel manta and i'll give you a million dollars. good luck

don't do any custom work ever on your car do you then!!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

what year?


----------



## Gimpy~Limp (Feb 12, 2005)

its not anythign special, not one of the nicer opels like the manta A, it's a ugly ole manta B don't think u have them over their do you? 86 or somethign like that!!

this is manta B coupe with a custom kit:

http://www.megamanta.co.uk/page10.htm


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

i found an adapter for a 71-75 manta......., maybe that would work, i have no idea what those cars look like.


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Chain steering wheel :thumbsdown:


----------



## Gimpy~Limp (Feb 12, 2005)

be a manta A that would, very few parts are the same even thoguh it is a manta (my manta is more based on a cavalier)

manta A \/



















dyou have those things in yank land?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

are you lowridin the manta, or turnin it into what you've posted? if you are set on the chain steering wheel, i'd still try and find an adapter, i don't think it'll look good welded onto a steering wheel, it'll look pretty ghetto!


----------



## Gimpy~Limp (Feb 12, 2005)

yeh mine will look similar when my knees are better (torn cartilage - hence the name)


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

I bought one from lordco made by grant it was about $230 canadian with the kit.


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

I bought one from lordco made by grant it was about $230 canadian with the kit.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

i got one for salewith the kit for a gm,three bar 10"


----------



## LowDownUnder (Jan 28, 2002)

i bought a wheel and now have to make an adapter to suit my car... same problem - aussie car, american wheel (grant) But hey - what fun is bolt on stuff?  Im just gonna buy an adapter to suit my car for any old sports wheel and stick it in the lathe, machine it, redrill it and bolt the grant wheel on. Fingers crossed.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowDownUnder_@Feb 23 2005, 02:18 AM
> *i bought a wheel and now have to make an adapter to suit my car... same problem - aussie car, american wheel (grant) But hey - what fun is bolt on stuff?  Im just gonna buy an adapter to suit my car for any old sports wheel and stick it in the lathe, machine it, redrill it and bolt the grant wheel on. Fingers crossed.
> [snapback]2764673[/snapback]​*



good luck!!!! with some or any skills you'll make it work...


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowDownUnder_@Feb 23 2005, 01:18 AM
> *i bought a wheel and now have to make an adapter to suit my car... same problem - aussie car, american wheel (grant) But hey - what fun is bolt on stuff?  Im just gonna buy an adapter to suit my car for any old sports wheel and stick it in the lathe, machine it, redrill it and bolt the grant wheel on. Fingers crossed.
> [snapback]2764673[/snapback]​*



Exactly modify the adapter not the wheel.


i dont think Ive ever heard of that before....


maybe cause, its a dumb idea.






















Still if you prefer to go the semi-retarded route youve chosen, a chain wheel is simple to make.



Large coffee cans are good for the normal small chains thats are common, but for something liek what you plan on doing ids say make an wood cutout, you lay the chain around the crivcle template yuove made and one by one tack weld each link to the next. wel it up to your wheel, and send it off to the chromer....





Now you can see why moddign the adapter just plain makes more sense.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

ive got 2 chain steering wheels...one is a old school 8inch..the other is newer 10inch...i like them..im not sure if ill use either on in my caddy or not...heres the 8 in my first car 7 years ago..















:thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

is that a buick lesabre? and tall me that thing doesnt have juice...


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

88 chevy celebrity...it was given to me when i was 16 and i did what i could with it..it had juice on just the rear..never got around to the front cause back then i didnt know what the fuck i was doing lol...its been at the junkyard for about 5 years now...i moved on to caddys :biggrin:


----------



## Saggas (Feb 9, 2004)

how come every chain steering wheel ive seen looks like its about half as big as it should be. do any companies make them of a decent size?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

cuz no one would want one if they were a "decent" size! they'd look funny, if you want a decent size one get a woodgrain one or somethin!


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cuttn_thru_@Mar 6 2005, 10:10 PM
> *cuz no one would want one if they were a "decent" size! they'd look funny, if you want a decent size one get a woodgrain one or somethin!
> [snapback]2817358[/snapback]​*



No shit..

thats sorta the whole point.

i guess that shit just isnt made for faggity little euro trash with no power steering? :uh:


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

this is an old pic, i got rid of the chain wheel


----------



## Saggas (Feb 9, 2004)

the point of the wheel is to be small? that would make the car harder to steer wouldn't it?


----------



## Saggas (Feb 9, 2004)

also, there is a shit chain steering wheel in one of the manson video clips, he rocks up to a party in a lincoln continental, and the wheel looks like it has a chain circle glued ontop of it. looks very faggity


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

the small ones are only hard to steer if you are a puss or dont have power steering.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Saggas_@Mar 17 2005, 12:23 AM
> *the point of the wheel is to be small? that would make the car harder to steer wouldn't it?
> [snapback]2861732[/snapback]​*


that's not the "point of the wheel" to be small, it's the "style"! a chain steering wheel in a normal size, would just look funny. if you can't handle a small steering wheel, then a chain steering wheel ain't for you!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i like my chain wheel. i have a auicide knob on it so i just whip it in a turn. it gets hot as fuck in the summer tho damn hot


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i got chains on all three of my rides. They make some 11 inch wheels with the shallow dish, and I though about gettin one of them,but i got the deep 10"ers, 2 chrome and one gold. It's harder to steer, mainly not because of the size, but i always get my fingers stuck trying to cut the wheel in a parking lot.

I had a knob but never put it on. And for the summer heat, I kept a bandana wrapped around the steering colum to use,but I thought it would be sweet to sew up a little padded cover for the area between the top spokes.


----------



## Salem (Jan 29, 2005)

Ya its kinda hot in my area espically in the summer so Chain wheel is will burn my hand


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

they're 'illegal' in the UK apparently so i must get one....


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

smell chain wheels suck i hated mine ,thew it away!


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Feb 16 2005, 03:00 PM
> *Chain steering wheel  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2733853[/snapback]​*


someone had to say it


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Mar 17 2005, 02:23 AM
> *the small ones are only hard to steer if you are a puss or dont have power steering.
> [snapback]2862157[/snapback]​*


 thats what i've been saying!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Lowtie 77 (Sep 24, 2004)

My Caprice


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Mar 22 2005, 01:06 PM
> *smell chain wheels suck i hated mine  ,thew it away!
> [snapback]2889336[/snapback]​*


smell chain ? wtf :uh: 

love my chain wheel


----------



## Salem (Jan 29, 2005)

chain wheel i not meant for everyone


----------

